# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Цена на жилье и продукты в Индии 2011

## John Lock

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Очень хотелось бы знать(думаю не только мне) как изменились цены с 2008 года в Индии(Вриндаван особенно) на жилье, еду, сопутствующие товары, MVT caffe, Bridjabasi Sweets и т.д., гирлянды для Божеств, одежда и другое, что вы может быть покупали.
Ко всему я думаю это будет нужная информация, кто едет в первый раз или давно не был там.

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна!
не знаю цены на товары но жилье в месяце июль 2011 года дхармасалы стоили от 150 руппий до 200-300 или более.
одна комната у частных лиц за месяц 3200 р. 2 комнаты 5000 руппий. молоко лт 20 руппий, сари из хлопка от 400 до 500 руппий. Гирлянды для Божеств просили 40руппий (это для иностранцев) а так 20-25 руппий. Блюда из риса в Говиндас от 60 руппий. дал, сабджи между 100-150 р. физгармонии от 5000 до 12000 р. караталы меленькие от 100 руппий и далее. из сладостей 250 гр педа 40 руппий. то что знаю

----------


## Aleksandr

А как обстоят дела с интернетом и его стоимостью, и цены для какого города или городов?



> караталы меленькие от 100 руппий и далее.


Хочу караталы за 100 рупий.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

хороший интернет не дешевле 700 рупий в месяц,может и дороже,и не факт,что будет работать на заявленой скорости.кстати,в Индии есть МТС интернет :smilies: 
есть ниже похожая тема,я много чего там писала,большую часть удалили,вместе с флудом.а повторять времени нет

----------


## Aleksandr

> я много чего там писала,





> если хочешь жить в человеческих условиях.мы во Вриндаване жили за 300 рупий в день-комната,кухня,туалет.без кондёра,туалет типа сортир,душ без горячей воды,электричество периодически выключали,и крыски приходили.гест-хаус в ИСКОНовском храме стоил 500 рупий.в других городах приличный отель не дешевле 800 рупий,в Mumbai сутки в храмовской гостинице около 2 500 рупий-одноместный с кондером.
> обед в ресторане,где минимальный риск отравиться от 250 рупий на человека.продукты,да -дешевле.в зависимости от местности и сезона цена может отличатся.сахар-25,рис самый дешевый-35,окра-25,картоха-15,огурцы-20,капусты маленький кочанчик в сезон-5 рупий,5 бананов-10 рупий,дыни-60,манго в сезон -от 40-60,арбуз 10-15 за кг,поллитра йогурта до 15 ,панир 200 гр-25 рупий,сладости(бурфи,сандеш и пр)-170-300 за кг.со сладостями мухлюют много,кроме как в храме не советую покупать -вместо гхи используют растилку,бяка





> с европейцев любят дороже взять имейте ввиду.это там спорт такой.особенно рикши.в Мумбаи и Дели очень разорительно!!дешевле 70 рупий(это если трошки ехать) они даже не соглашаются,а так могут запросить 200-300,хотя у них счетчики стоят..поосле 7 вроде платить принято по двойному тарифу..


....

----------


## Mandir

Едем на картику в Индию, во Вриндаван. У нас бюджет очень скромный. Скажите как в Кришна Баларам Мандире организовано питание для приезжих преданных, там я знаю пандал есть. А еще слышал про Фуд фор лайф. Если есть такое, то расскажите где они кормят в какой части комплекса?

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна! да, Прасад в Мандире 2 раза в день - около 10, и около 15:00. Вот хороший сайт:
http://vrindavana.dasya.com/index.php/Where_To_Eat

----------


## John Lock

> Харе Кришна!
> не знаю цены на товары но жилье в месяце июль 2011 года дхармасалы стоили от 150 руппий до 200-300 или более.
> одна комната у частных лиц за месяц 3200 р. 2 комнаты 5000 руппий. молоко лт 20 руппий, сари из хлопка от 400 до 500 руппий. Гирлянды для Божеств просили 40руппий (это для иностранцев) а так 20-25 руппий. Блюда из риса в Говиндас от 60 руппий. дал, сабджи между 100-150 р. физгармонии от 5000 до 12000 р. караталы меленькие от 100 руппий и далее. из сладостей 250 гр педа 40 руппий. то что знаю


Харе Кришна!Большое спасибо за информацию!Если будет что-то еще - пишите. Я думаю все будут только рады! :smilies:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

в Говиндасе крайне не советую кушать.

а цены на Картику будут точно выше,потому как самый сезон для паломничества-особо это будет касаться жилья.

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна! да, цены на Картику точно будут в двойне или даже в тройне больше. поэтому мы уже в июле забранировали.  местные люди с одной стороны страдают в эти месяцы из-за того что на все цены дорожали и иногда винят за это иностранцев. но еще надо помнить что иностранцам это тоже не нравится. но что поделать? просто терпеть и накопить достаточно денег на Картику.
вот еще старый сайт но мне помог http://www.vegetarian-restaurants.ne...van-Hotels.htm

----------


## Mandir

Этот сайт старый. Цены в нем, как я понял, до 2006 года. Разве они актуальны на сегодня?

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна Мандир Прабху!
мы же уже написали на счет сегодняшних цен на верху. а в этом сайте Вы можете найти адреса хотя бы, телефоны, названия дхармасал...и гостиниц.

----------


## Mandir

Харе Рама, Maral Alim! Только не называйте меня прабху, ладно? ))) Да еще с бАльшой буквы. )))
Спасибо за инфо, я теперь понял.

----------


## Maral Alim

> Харе Рама, Maral Alim! Только не называйте меня прабху, ладно? ))) Да еще с бАльшой буквы. )))
> Спасибо за инфо, я теперь понял.


 Харе Кришна!  :namaste: Вам придется терпеть Прабху. потому что в Духовном мире все считают другого господином а себя слугой. а мы пока имитируем или подрожаем с надеждой что когда нибудь по настоящему относиться к другим как к Господину.
хотела сказать по поводу цен, мне кажется не стоит пренебрегать сдачами когда чего то покупаете. даже если Вы должны 1 руппий то подождите и возмите. это покажет что Вы уважаете лакшми а не тронжируете их.

----------

